# 1964 Ford 2000 fuel problem



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

Folks my Ford 2000 will run fine at times and others randomly just shut down as if it's run out gas but got plenty in tank. Today it happened while I was mowing a pasture. I let it sit for awhile then it crank right back up, run fine for a awhile then do it all over again. happened 3-4 times so I just gave up and parked it. The sediment bowl is inline with the carburetor and stays full. However it also appears I have another sediment bowl right below the fuel tank on right side (as your sitting the seat) with a shut off valve on it (will have to replace it as it leaks around the screw handle). there are a few rust spots in the tank but doesn't look to bad? I'm guessing either its flooding or I got something in my fuel line/carburetor? Any thoughts or advise?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy perryjosh,

First thing to check is the vent in your gas cap. A plugged gas cap vent will cause a vacuum to build up inside the tank, eventually preventing fuel flow to the carburetor. Let it sit for a while and the vacuum subsides, allowing the engine to run again until the vacuum rebuilds.
____________________________________________

Your tractor has a number of fuel screens that need to be checked. A partially plugged screen can limit fuel flow (can't keep up with requirements) to the point that your engine will eventually shut down. Let it sit for a while and fuel will catch up, allowing it to run again for a while:

1. There is a cylindrical shaped fuel screen attached to the shutoff valve at the fuel tank. It sits up inside the tank.

2. If you have a sediment bowl at the tank associated with the shutoff valve, it has a fuel screen up in the top of it (remove the glass bowl and look up inside it). Also may have a small filter in the bowl.

3, If you have a sediment bowl at the carburetor, it too will have a screen in the top. 

4. There is also a fuel screen inside the elbow at the inlet to the carburetor. 

5. If someone has installed an inline filter in your gas line, it may be partially plugged. Some of these inline filters are designed to work with a fuel pump. Require a small pressure to supply enough fuel to the carburetor.
_____________________________________________________

You can find many variations with these old Ford tractors, as previous owners made alterations. Keep an eye out for modifications.


----------



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

BigT - thanks for the advise and will check all. However unless I'm missing something both the shut off valve w/sediment bowl mounted on right side of tank and the sediment connected to the carburetor both stay full of gas. I would think if there was a blockage from the tank to the carburetor one of those (or both) would be low/empty of gas or am I thinking wrong? If there was a vent issue with gas cap would sediment bowls still stay full as well? I'm guessing something in/around carburetor but all this is from a feller who is not mechanically smart.


----------



## cliff58 (Feb 2, 2015)

Good Morning Perryjiosh64.
Well my logic would be the two fuel bowls will stay full as mentioned above, My example for this would be , take a glass of water and put a straw in it suck back on straw, block straw opining with Tungue and remove from glass. Water in straw is under vacuum and straw stays full. Remove gas cap or just crack open gas cap (Tungue) fuel will start to flow in this case straw will empty.
Well that was my two bits. Have a great day


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cliff58 makes an excellent point regarding the affects of vacuum on the fuel system. 

Consider gravity flow on the sediment bowls. The bowls should always be full because it's a case of fuel in/fuel out. No fuel in = no fuel out.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree with the vacuum issue. Next time it stops crack the fuel cap and it should start right back up.


----------

